# Mexican alligator lizard in the UK?



## smartymarty1990 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello, I took a look at the old post's regarding this particular lizard and noticed they were allmreally old thread's, so posting a new one, I am in Scotland and desperately try to find a Mexican alligator lizard, I'm not sure if its a morph, but I love the blue ones, is there anywhere in the UK or Europe that I would be able to buy one of these and have it shipped to me, I will be looking to get it after Christmas as I'm just starting to build its fabric mesch cage, any help would be great, thank you.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Marty.

If you check the forum classifieds you will find there are a couple of different species of Abronia for sale including the one I think you are talking about( Abronia graminea ). There are quite a few owners of them up here in Scotland and they( A. gaminea ) are certainly the easiest to find. 



Gavin.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

With the graminea you also have the blue eye and black eyed form (I think black eyed's tend to be cheaper). They are certainly a lot more common now than they used to be.


----------



## smartymarty1990 (Sep 16, 2015)

You guys are a life saver, these are the ones I am looking for, mainly the blue, I just looked at the classifieds, but didn't see anyone in Scotland? I am looking to get it in January 2016, so would be amazing if I could find a breeder that might have a few baby's for sale at that time, I know I probably sound like a noob, I'm just used to dealing with beardies, if anyone could just introduce me to some of the breeders that would be great tah.


----------



## PirateMonkey (May 5, 2010)

I know it's not Scotland but I know coldblooded had a few this year in Essex, if you're ever down this way.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1944-abronia-deppii-rare-mexican-species.html


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

smartymarty1990 said:


> You guys are a life saver, these are the ones I am looking for, mainly the blue, I just looked at the classifieds, but didn't see anyone in Scotland? I am looking to get it in January 2016, so would be amazing if I could find a breeder that might have a few baby's for sale at that time, I know I probably sound like a noob, I'm just used to dealing with beardies, if anyone could just introduce me to some of the breeders that would be great tah.


I personally don't know anyone that is breeding them but there are a couple. It might be that you will have to look in England also and either have them couriered or have along drive through hell.




Khonsu said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1944-abronia-deppii-rare-mexican-species.html


I would certainly have these over A. graminea. I'm sure the males have bright orange/red bellies. And it would have been perfect if you were wanting these in the next few weeks as I have some animals coming from Rob.



Gavin.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1083485-new-thread-cb15-abronia-graminea.html

A good fella to deal with and fairly close to Scotland ,

:mf_dribble:


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Big Red One said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1083485-new-thread-cb15-abronia-graminea.html
> 
> A good fella to deal with and fairly close to Scotland ,
> 
> :mf_dribble:



I was going to link the exact same post.

I really want it myself, I just don't have an appropriate setup right now 

Really annoying because it wont be long until my Male Fiji moves in with the female, then my CWD moves out of his current home into the Male Fiji's current home, which leaves me with a perfect viv for one. 

BAD TIMING. :lol2:


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

If you ask nicely and pay a deposit then he might hold on to it until you are ready. Stunning animals and at an absolute steal of a price. 

It may get lost in a vivarium that has been home to either the Fiji or the CWD, so maybe an excuse for a smaller vivarium until it's fully grown...



Gavin.


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

gavgav04 said:


> If you ask nicely and pay a deposit then he might hold on to it until you are ready. Stunning animals and at an absolute steal of a price.
> 
> It may get lost in a vivarium that has been home to either the Fiji or the CWD, so maybe an excuse for a smaller vivarium until it's fully grown...
> 
> ...


Heh, not difficult for me to make an excuse. I actually just sold on a 60x45x60 Exo, but only because I got a larger one to go in the space it was in. I don't really have the space for something else right now. Well, I do, but not without "cramming" it in, and I would prefer not to go down that route again (which is why I sold the other viv in the first place).

The CWD I got as a Juvi so is currently in a 2x2x4 until he grows on some more and moves into a bigger viv next year. I rekon it would be an awesome space for one of these little fellas


----------



## kingdawn666 (May 31, 2013)

*Graminea*

As far as I know there are no breeders currently in Scotland, in fact I only know of one other person besides me who have them in Scotland. Eco exotics successfully bred abronia this year. Try and get UK cb if you can as a lot are brought over from European reptile shows


----------

